# Costume Ideas



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Can anyone help me with some ideas on a costume that I can wear.We are going to a costume party next month.I have no idea what to be.Im not creative at all when it comes to costumes.I dont want to be any of the "classic" halloween figures.Like a witch or anything like that.I dont want to be anything cheesy either.Maybe something A little scary...but no TOO scary.A little sexy..but not too sexy(kids might be there to).A friend told me to dress up as a Succubus.Its a demon of seduction or something like that.But I dont know how the hell to do that.Anyone have Ideas?? Please help


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

maybe a zombie airline stewardess. That could go in several different directions depending on how you 'strut it.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

never hurts to do some online searches of costume ideas, or even to sift thru halloween party pictures, like say on photobucket, you can see a lot of costumes that way... might give you some visual ideas if you have a hard time coming up with your own.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

get a walmart vest and be a zombie....theyre all zombies over there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends what you like but here are a couple of pics


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Can he interest you in something by way of a blue feathered boa? That's sexy...and MORE than a little scary :devil:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Only if worn while nude, JT forgets that part....Forgive him....He knows not what he says ...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No, I think this is a major new revelation - do share all. My hot lips are all a-quiver.


----------

